# PC Kühllösung mit Luftkanälen (Fan ducts)



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 125502 (25. April 2015)

*PC Kühllösung mit Luftkanälen (Fan ducts)*

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe seit kurzem ein "be quiet silent base 800" und deren Idee mit den Luftschächten am Boden im Deckel und in der Front hat mich auf die Idee gebracht meinen 240er Radiator durch einen Luftschacht direkt mit frischer Luft zu versorgen.

Ich habe mal ein Bild angefertigt, welches zeigt wie ich mir das ganze gedacht habe. 

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Die Pfeile zeigen den Verlauf der Luft und die Pfeile die vom linken Bild kommen sollen die Position der Enden zeigen

Das Ende des Schlauches könnte auch am Seitenpanel befestigt werden

Nun habe ich dazu einige Fragen dazu die ich gerne mit euch Diskutieren möchte .

- Ist eine solche Konstriktion sinnvoll?
- Gibt es schon Aufsätze für Lüfter wie sie im PC vorkommen um sie mit solch flexiblen Schläuchen zu verbinden oder muss ich mir da selber etwas aus z.B. Aluminium basteln?
- Gibt es etwas bei der Umsetzung zu beachten z.B. Leistung der Lüfter usw.

Gruß,
Jandre0801


----------



## kegg (25. April 2015)

*AW: PC Kühllösung mit Luftkanälen (Fan ducts)*

Dein Vorteil dabei wäre die kühlere Umgebungsluft. Diese wird vermutlich so 10-15K unter der Gehäusetemperatur liegen. Dir fehlt aber dann, dass die warme Luft abtransportiert wird, oder du behälst einen weiteren Lüfter im Heck.
Generell darfst du die warmen anderen Komponenten im Gehäuse nicht vergessen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 125502 (25. April 2015)

*AW: PC Kühllösung mit Luftkanälen (Fan ducts)*

Am Heck ist ein Lüfter und die abwärme aus dem Radiator wird dann wie ich Gezeigt habe durch den decke abgeleitet und gelangt nicht ins innere.
wenn ich den Kanal am Seitenpanel befestige habe ich 3 Intake Lüfter, wenn am Bodenlüftern dann nur 2 für die restlichen Komponenten.

Korrigiert


----------



## kegg (26. April 2015)

*AW: PC Kühllösung mit Luftkanälen (Fan ducts)*

Wo die Abwärme vom Radi hinkommt ist mir bewusst, sorry. Es geht um die Abwärme die deine Komponenten verursachen. Wenn du allerdings weiterhin das Prinzip "Vorne-Rein/Hinten-Raus" verfolgst, kannst du das natürlich so ändern. 

Was willst du denn hiermit sagen: "wenn ich den Kanal am Seitenpanel befestige habe ich 2 Intake Lüfter wenn am Boden dann 2 " ?


----------



## Deeron (26. April 2015)

*AW: PC Kühllösung mit Luftkanälen (Fan ducts)*

Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten... Aber wenn du so einen Luftschlauch verwenden willst, wirst du den nicht in das Gehäuse bekommen. Für mich sieht das so aus, als ob immer die Grafikkarte im Weg ist um das Ding zu verlegen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 125502 (26. April 2015)

*AW: PC Kühllösung mit Luftkanälen (Fan ducts)*

Da wirst du wahrscheinlich techt haben :/


----------



## fxler (26. April 2015)

*AW: PC Kühllösung mit Luftkanälen (Fan ducts)*

Mein Vater hatte solch eine Lösung für sein CPU Lüfter,  die hat aber tatsächlich nicht wirklich viel gebracht. 
Ich schätze sowas bringt nur dann was wenn das Gehäuse sehr klein ist und innen eine hohe Temperatur herrscht. 
Ich z. B habe eine Lufttemp im Zimmer von 22-24C°
Und im Gehäuse eine Lufttemp von ca. 31-35C° °
Unter Last,  bei einem Fx-8320 &  HD7950.
Allerdings habe ich 4x140mm Lüfter und einen 120mm. 
Deshalb würde ich einfach wenn noch Platz vorhanden ein paar Gehäuselüfter einbauen


----------

